

Win $25,000 for ideas that inspire "a better world through media and technology". - answerly
http://www.changemakers.net/en-us/competition/powerofus

======
puzzle-out
Ashoka are a well run organisation, and many of the entries are inspired and
help restore the faith. My experience of mentoring such groups in the past is
that a) they put together a great entry b) they win something then c) they all
get jobs in the city and the team disperses on graduation. Well, with less of
those jobs I hope a positive of this crisis could be that the teams stick
together and execute.

------
answerly
Don't know much about this competition, but from a quick review it looks like
a great opportunity for the right early stage startups/hackers. Only about 90
total entries with a week until the deadline, so seems like decent odds.

